# 2 Liter Bottle Waterers



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

How many of you have tried the hanging waterers that you screw a 2 liter bottle on? I got 8 young Californians that I moved into a new pen so I ran to Tractor Supply and I bought 2 of these waterers last night. Filled them, hung them up to watch them pour water until the bottle collasped then they dripped for a while. Then I recalled seeing pictures of peoples rabbit cages with these collasped 2 liter bottle waterers hanging on them. Gotta be a Fix I thought so This is what I came up with and it works great.










I used what I had and it took about 2 minutes once I started.










Now when I hang the bottles they stop dripping about the time I get them upright and have not collasped yet. Thought some of you might be interested in this. There are several other ways to do this but this was simple being I had some scrap wire and the J clips were already laying there.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

also some time you will need to put a second washer in the nozzle. This depends on how the bottle was made.
Thats a great idea with the wire cage for the bottles. I used to make an extra sleeve with a second bottle by cutting the top and bottom out of one and taping it around the bottle. it eventually would collapse any way.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Mine did not leak where you screwed it onto the bottle. It poured out the drinking end until the bottle got all out of shape. This wire cage seems to be working.



SquashNut said:


> also some time you will need to put a second washer in the nozzle. This depends on how the bottle was made.
> Thats a great idea with the wire cage for the bottles. I used to make an extra sleeve with a second bottle by cutting the top and bottom out of one and taping it around the bottle. it eventually would collapse any way.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

You better file a patent quick cause lots of people got sucked into buying that junk that don't work with regular 2L plastic bottles.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

a7736100 said:


> You better file a patent quick cause lots of people got sucked into buying that junk that don't work with regular 2L plastic bottles.


LOL, They just do not make 2 liter bottles like they use to years ago. No patent, figured others had the same problem I did so I am trying to make a "fix" for that. The bottle should be about empty in the morning----I wanted to see how it did going from full to empty. I got a bottle waterer without the wire around it hanging too, this evening it was so twisted up that it looked like it was in a fire. The bottle with the wire looked good about half empty.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

PD-Riverman said:


> Mine did not leak where you screwed it onto the bottle. It poured out the drinking end until the bottle got all out of shape. This wire cage seems to be working.


Same thing happened with all the nozzles I bought at Tractor Supply. Had to return all of them. Made in China with ball bearings in the tube that did not form a proper seal.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

a7736100 said:


> You better file a patent quick cause lots of people got sucked into buying that junk that don't work with regular 2L plastic bottles.


In my case it was the bottle, not the nozzle. The nozzles do work on smaller pop bottles.

I gave up on the bottles eventually though and put in a water system.:happy2:


----------



## cshaw07 (Apr 4, 2011)

I too gave up on bottles and went to a home made water system. So simple to make and now i can be in and out of my rabbit hutch in about 2 min.


----------



## Wasteland (May 25, 2011)

So you attach the wire cage to the cage instead of using the spring thingy?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Those work OK on the 2 liter Barque's root beer bottles. They are shaped and it seems to reinforce the sides.

They work best with the soda bottles of the size called "slam". I've got some heavy bottled water bottles that they work well with. Again those are close in size to the slam soda bottles.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I went to look. I've got 1 liter water bottles in the kitchen. As soon as the water is used, they will be converted into rabbit bottles. The plastic bottle is a heavy plastic. You can feel how solid the bottles are when you touch them. Brand on those bottles is Super Chill. 

I like the Mountain Dew slam bottles because the green color seems to slow down algae growth.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Well it worked great, the bottle held its shape from full to empty.

Wasteland the wire is made where it is slid over the bottle, but snug to the bottle. By being snug the bottle will hold its shape. You still use the hanger etc to hold it to the cage. If you do not have the J clip pliers, I am sure you could fill the bottle with water, then wrap a piece of the cage wire around the bottle tight then tie it off with wire instead of the J clips.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

cshaw07 said:


> I too gave up on bottles and went to a home made water system. So simple to make and now i can be in and out of my rabbit hutch in about 2 min.


Got any pictures of your home made water system? I have a home made system too, but when it cold weather I have to use something else because my system will freeze. I use about 2" tall dog food cans wired to the cage front and I fill these usually twice a day. When freezing weather is over I go back to the home made system. I just added alot more cages and I am going to the nipple waterers, I am going to hook them up once all chances of freezing is over. This year we only had a few nights below freezing but once I drain the automatic waterer for the first freeze I do not reuse it until the freezing weather is over.


----------



## Wasteland (May 25, 2011)

Thanks PD-Riverman!


----------



## Wasteland (May 25, 2011)

Thanks PD-Riverman!


----------

